# Schneeglöckchentage in Nettetal



## Tiffi (20. Feb. 2009)

Hallo an Alle, 

die neben dem Teich auch Spaß an Pflanzen haben. Wusstet Ihr, dass es mehr als 250 Arten von __ Schneeglöckchen gibt?

Diese und viele andere nicht so bekannte Frühlingsblumen kann man am 28.2. und 1.3. hier finden: * defekter Link entfernt *

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht zu schlecht, obwohl echte Freaks sich auch von schlechtem Wetter nicht abhalten lassen.


----------

